# Lockdown treat...



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

...for me anyway!

Like most of us viewing, purchasing timepieces has certainly been problematic under current restrictions.

For one who likes seeing, handling watches in the flesh, conversing with dealers/sellers, I had pretty much put my foraging on hold. 

Even discussions regarding new (modern) pieces are currently suspended until viewing access is permitted. 

However, a particular timepiece piqued my interest. It was being offered by a charming young man who was doing some dealing to fund his way through watchmaking school.

After some pleasant exchanges, along with an assurance that I could return the item if not fully satisfied, a deal was struck!

1929 9k Rotherham & Son (Coventry).

Swiss 15 jewel lever movement (ebauche), finished, regulated, & cased by Rotherhams.














































Dedication to inner dust cover...



















Settled the itch for a bit 

Thanks for looking.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

What a lovely piece Alan, very well done.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Stunning piece, thanks for showing us, even remotely.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

i dont do pocket watches , but if i did this one be my choice :biggrin: white enamel? dial, blued hands , roman numerals, very nice alan :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Stunning looking pocket watch , Alan . Looks to be in very good condition too , very nice indeed . :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is very nice indeed. Nice purchase :thumbsup: and reminds me that I should get my great uncles pocket watch up and running. Nowhere near as nice as yours, but here's a picture :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

My first work experience and they gave me the sales ledger printout to chase outstanding debts, Imperial Chemical Industries who the heck are they........oh ICI.

Stunning watch.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind comments. :thumbsup:

@deano1956

Deano, yes, it has an enamel dial, which along with the hands & case, where all manufactured by Rotherham's.



Littlelegs said:


> That is very nice indeed. Nice purchase :thumbsup: and reminds me that I should get my great uncles pocket watch up and running. Nowhere near as nice as yours, but here's a picture :thumbsup:


 You really should have it serviced & wear it, IMHO, particularly as it has a family connection. :yes:

I see more men wearing these in recent years, usually in the colder months when wearing a waistcoat. Although in warmer months mine are usually worn in jacket pocket (breast) secured in the button hole.

If anyone is unsure or lacking confidence/knowledge to purchase, wear one, may I suggest one of these simpler lever movement watches over a fusee (my personal favourite :yes: ), cylinder movement. They are more robust & easier to service.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Karrusel said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments. :thumbsup:
> 
> @deano1956
> 
> ...


 I intend to get it fixed as it was my great uncle's and he apparently had it when he fought in Burma in WW2.

I've been told in the past that it needs a service and a new main spring and that the silver case was made to fit the movement. It still has the silver chain and key to wind the movement, which winds from the back once the case is opened. Sadly fully wound, but not running.

The only other pocket watch I own is a basic, but working, Smiths with a stainless steel case. This was another one owned by a relative in the military. That keeps great time and winds from the crown.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Karrusel said:


> ...for me anyway!
> 
> Like most of us viewing, purchasing timepieces has certainly been problematic under current restrictions.
> 
> ...


 That is a very lovely looking thing. Roman numerals on a wrist watch would normally be an instant turn off but on a pocket watch they look perfect.

Beautifully simple, simply beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That is just stunning ,Alan , well done securing that well worth the risk :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Swiss 15 jewel lever movement (ebauche),


 That's always the best bit for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that's what i used to collect still have them


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Stunning looking pocket watch Alan, it looks brand new! Congratulations on your purchase, should tide you over until we can all get out and about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> 1929 9k Rotherham & Son (Coventry).
> 
> Swiss 15 jewel lever movement (ebauche), finished, regulated, & cased by Rotherhams.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I do like a nice pocket watch & that is a nice pocket watch :notworthy: :clap:

The last one I bought was a piece of modern mechanical tat bought from a street seller in London a couple of years. It has, needless to say, packed up & won't run now. I do have a vintage silver coloured (no clue if it's real silver or not) full hunter by J.W. Benson (the keyless Ludgate watch no less) which runs fine & keeps decent time but has a big chip on the (porcelain?) dial. I can't remember where I got it from but it's definitely a keeper :thumbs_up:

Enjoy your new watch


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's a really stunning pw.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

This one of mine has a nice movement adjusted in 4 position


----------



## aza1990 (Mar 31, 2020)

bowie said:


>


 I really like that collection, love the case too. Thanks for sharing


----------

